# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Little clear worms on my charcoal..sprig tails pr something else?

## GREGCELLENT

Hey guys..I added some spring tails a few months ago...I was looking at the charcoal and noticed some little clear worm looking things on the charcoal. .are those spring tails or something else??

----------


## Lynn

They are likely grindalworms/whiteworms or nematodes.
I have had them.
It could go either way; either take over the entire culture or disappear.
I have seen them in my enclosures... it's inevitable.
They may go after the frog eggs  :Frown: 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

> They are likely grindalworms/whiteworms or nematodes.
> I have had them.
> It could go either way; either take over the entire culture or disappear.
> I have seen them in my enclosures... it's inevitable.
> They may go after the frog eggs


Ohh..that doesn't sound good...how do I get rid of them?

----------


## Lynn

You could pick them out. You may win (?)  
They may culture out. 
Set that culture aside and seed from a new one for awhile .
Continue to take care of the culture to keep an eye on them.

It's inevitable; after a while there will be some nuisance insect that will show up in these cultures or in the frog enclosures.
The insects come from the plants despite how carefully they are cleaned prior to planting into the enclosures.
( I bleach dip  most of my plants) However there are some exceptions -----  ie and expensive orchid, mosses.
If this is the case ..... re-pot/rinse a plant and wait ! ---- a long time.

I had mini millipedes in one of my isopod enclosures once. 
I set the culture aside.... they eventually cultured out.
Unknowingly, they got transfered to my terribilis enclosure.
I picked them out for months... but there gone.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

> You could pick them out. You may win (?)  
> They may culture out. 
> Set that culture aside and seed from a new one for awhile .
> Continue to take care of the culture to keep an eye on them.
> 
> It's inevitable; after a while there will be some nuisance insect that will show up in these cultures or in the frog enclosures.
> The insects come from the plants despite how carefully they are cleaned prior to planting into the enclosures.
> ( I bleach dip  most of my plants) However there are some exceptions -----  ie and expensive orchid, mosses.
> If this is the case ..... re-pot/rinse a plant and wait ! ---- a long time.
> ...


I'll try and pick them out..I see them on charcoal and some moss so i don't think I'll have a hard time getting rid of them

----------


## elly

I had the same thing, I think. The frog enclosure seems to be doing okay now, or at least I haven't been able to find any more nematodes. Good luck with yours.

----------

